# sweat rings in wall under lavs



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

In the morning I have to fix a broken pipe under an old lavatory.Its gonna be a [email protected]#$h cutting out the 1 1/2" brass sweat ring out of the wall under a tight fitting vanity. The HO has broken the old 11/4" pipe off square with wall , so cutting a bigger hole in tile and cutting out sweat ring is my only option .I will then screw in a 1 1/2 pvc male adaptor and come out with plastic If I cant get my big arsh under the vanity, its gotta go, sos I can have a work place.Is it like this all over? , or did some plumbers use better since and come out of the wall with a 1 1/2 or 1 1/4 inch galv nipple on the old houses ???? These jobs used to be alot easier when I WAS 30 YRS YOUNGER AND 30 LBS LIGHTER !!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Is a grey fernco out of the question?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

retired rooter said:


> In the morning I have to fix a broken pipe under an old lavatory.Its gonna be a [email protected]#$h cutting out the 1 1/2" brass sweat ring out of the wall under a tight fitting vanity. The HO has broken the old 11/4" pipe off square with wall , so cutting a bigger hole in tile and cutting out sweat ring is my only option .I will then screw in a 1 1/2 pvc male adaptor and come out with plastic If I cant get my big arsh under the vanity, its gotta go, sos I can have a work place.Is it like this all over? , or did some plumbers use better since and come out of the wall with a 1 1/2 or 1 1/4 inch galv nipple on the old houses ???? These jobs used to be alot easier when I WAS 30 YRS YOUNGER AND 30 LBS LIGHTER !!


Most of the older homes in Texas would have galv. nipple coming out.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

retired rooter said:


> In the morning I have to fix a broken pipe under an old lavatory.Its gonna be a [email protected]#$h cutting out the 1 1/2" brass sweat ring out of the wall under a tight fitting vanity. The HO has broken the old 11/4" pipe off square with wall , so cutting a bigger hole in tile and cutting out sweat ring is my only option .I will then screw in a 1 1/2 pvc male adaptor and come out with plastic If I cant get my big arsh under the vanity, its gotta go, sos I can have a work place.Is it like this all over? , or did some plumbers use better since and come out of the wall with a 1 1/2 or 1 1/4 inch galv nipple on the old houses ???? These jobs used to be alot easier when I WAS 30 YRS YOUNGER AND 30 LBS LIGHTER !!


We call those solder bushings, I've cut out hundreds of them, they take about ten minutes to pop out with a sawzall and a cape chisel.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I've also cut them out and then after I get the old piece out run a 1.5" tap in to clean it up. I've done that on brass,copper and galvy pipe for one reason or another. Usually its a fixture branch off the main cast iron stack such as a lav or K-sink maybe a washing machine.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I have been soaking the nipple and hub with Kroil and using easy outs in these situations.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

jjbex said:


> I have been soaking the nipple and hub with Kroil and using easy outs in these situations.


Why?


It takes ten minutes or less to cape it out.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Why, indeed. Like today and yesterday, when opening up the walls, because of asbestos is not an option. It might be easier for me, but the 6-7 grand in asbestos remediation says easier for me doesn't count. I always put something in the nipple, like an internal wrench, or flare pin, if I need a pipe wrench, so I don't collapse the nipple.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't open the walls to cut out a solder bushing the hole that is there is plenty big enough.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

It doesn't matter what you put inside a 40 year old brass trap arm, you're going to end up cutting it out. Just make sure your cuts are at the top 1/2 of the tap (not the bottom) and then it will usually peel right out.


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

I've try'ed both ways and it does seem to end that way! chisel in hand! but i agree with jj in Safety is always best!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> We call those solder bushings, I've cut out hundreds of them, they take about ten minutes to pop out with a sawzall and a cape chisel.


Discribe a solder bushing, lets see what we callum hera.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

slickrick said:


> Discribe a solder bushing, lets see what we callum hera.



It's a brass bushing male pipe thread on the outside and the inside is a solder socket for 1½ or 1¼ OD tubular, you solder the p-bend right to it.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> It's a brass bushing male pipe thread on the outside and the inside is a solder socket for 1½ or 1¼ OD tubular, you solder the p-bend right to it.


That's one I haven't seen. We either sweat the drain directly into dwv copper w/ 50-50 or sweat a marvel adt. onto the pipe for a trap adt.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> We call those solder bushings, I've cut out hundreds of them, they take about ten minutes to pop out with a sawzall and a cape chisel.


We call them solder bushings as well.


----------



## spudwrench (Sep 15, 2009)

slickrick said:


> That's one I haven't seen. We either sweat the drain directly into dwv copper w/ 50-50 or sweat a marvel adt. onto the pipe for a trap adt.


You can still buy 50/50 in TX.?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

You can buy it from some hardware stores in Illinois, but once it's gone, it's gone.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

jjbex said:


> You can buy it from some hardware stores in Illinois, but once it's gone, it's gone.


You'll always be able to buy it from good auto parts stores, 50/50 is used extensively in radiator repair.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

spudwrench said:


> You can still buy 50/50 in TX.?


Yes we can. Drain use only..


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

It was easy fixing the pipe I cut the old brass ring out with a small cold chisel after notching it with saw zal -- the worse part was moving the vanity ,the HO before had it secured with at least 10 toggle bolts ,he didnt want it moving around, most are just calked to back wall ,so I put it back just like I took it out


----------

